# If you only had one hour a day...



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

If you only had one hour a day to do something energetic, whether it be physical activity and or something creative and or intellectual, what specific task(s) would you use this time for?

In what way would these tasks be rewarding to you?

Assume that you didn't have to use this time doing tasks related to day to day living tasks such as cooking/cleaning/employment. Also assume that for the rest of your day you are either sleeping or can't concentrate on anything useful or busy doing things which you have no choice to do.

Obviously the more tasks you list, the less often you would be able to do those particular tasks.

(Note, I'm posting this in each of the 'Temperament forums').


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Music. Break out the guitar, do some combination of singing/playing/writing however many songs until my hour alarm went off.


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

I would ski


----------



## sagacity (Dec 27, 2010)

Skateboard.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Be on my laptop, doing whatever everyday.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

That would be such an incredibly hellish existence (really? one hour of self time?) that I think I'd absolutely have to either walk, jog or ride a bike out in nature listening to music. 

I would just want to run so far from a life like that.

If I had more time, I'd bake cakes and read and get on my laptop (but I do too much of that already).


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't think i could be happy or be me at all in such an existence.

I live to procrastinate....

however... this is what i would do.

for 30 minutes, Walk my dog, whilst listening to music and exercising at the same time. I would the route by a big river which is near to my home, and go through as many woodland areas as possible.

Walk my dog because i think its very important to walk your dog as often as possible. It means the world to the creature!
Listen to music because it makes it that more enjoyable, and i can run to the beat of the song.
exercise because i like to take care of my body, and it is great feeling, which can set you up for a good mood for the rest of the day.

For the next 30 minutes, be on the computer doing what ever i fancy 

Saying that, i would probs get caught up in what i'm doing and spend more than an hour


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

I would definitely do something intensely physical, probably to destress from my terrible one hour a day life.

A few ideas that I would alternate on different days:
Dance to really loud dubstep
Skateboarding
Mountain biking
Rock climbing
Sprinting
Freerunning


I guess this all goes along with my preference for kinesthetic/visual/spatial/naturalistic activities and they can all be done solo (I). These are really rewarding to me because I can get into a flow state, rely on muscle memory, and be excited and in the moment.


----------

